# Easy bay!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Had a pretty good day out on the pond!! Caught a lot of sheep heads and oversized reds!! Caught most of the fish in east bay but caught one pig at the jetties!! 
A nice 3 lber I caught!! 







5lber caught and released!! 







A 8lb slot red!! 







Had a good day in east bay!! Ended the day with 4 reds and a few trout for dinner tonight!! Most fish were released!! 








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Caught some solid fish today as we'll!! Windy but the fish was there!! All caught in east bay again!!

That's 12.5lbs of fish!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Ended the day with 3 trout and 3 redfish!! Plus a kicker drum!! Lots of fish caught and released today!! Wished we could have released the big girl but she was gut Hooked!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the green everyone!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Caught a 4.25lb trout today!! Caught some Sheeps and reds to, most were thrown back!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Caght some more solid trout today ended the day with 6 trout, 15 sheepsheads, 2 reds and one flounder!!
Here's a 4lber, a 4.25lber and a 6lber









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

For the person asking, no I don't wash my lucky shirt!!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Sun burns report had been reported!
Sun burn out!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Last picture!! My brothers 6lb trout fresh outta the water!! I thought I was doing good with a couple of 4lbers!! Gotta love when the big brothers shows me up!!









Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------

